# Compile INET and INET6



## perleo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm doing some development work on the networking end of FreeBSD, mainly to the INET and INET6 stuff.

Is there anyway to do a quick compile of these two parts of the kernel to test for any compile errors? I don't want to compile the kernel fully just yet, just want to test my changes compile.

I tried KERNFAST=1 but it takes just as long to compile as normal.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2011)

perleo said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to do a quick compile of these two parts of the kernel to test for any compile errors?


Those aren't 'parts' of the kernel, they're options for the kernel. Options various other parts of the kernel use to determine when to build support for it.


----------



## dandelion (Jan 26, 2011)

Either hack sys/conf/files* or force make(1) to not recompile them by touch()ing uninteresting object files in ${.OBJDIR}. But beware of false positive linking errors.


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 26, 2011)

Just do a buildkernel without cleaning it first. Since I can never remember if it's NOCLEAN or NO_CLEAN, I always run:


```
make buildkernel -DNOCLEAN -DNO_CLEAN
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2011)

gordon@ said:
			
		

> Just do a buildkernel without cleaning it first. Since I can never remember if it's NOCLEAN or NO_CLEAN, I always run:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



`$ grep CLEAN /usr/src/Makefile.inc1`


----------

